# GAN356 X Setup Thread (Numerical IPG)



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2019)

There are 4 spring compression options that come with the GAN356 X, and with 3 tension settings each, that's 12 total options, plus 4 different magnet options. Post what your setup is and how that makes your X feel and perform!
I use the green nuts on the 0.6 tension setting, with the strongest magnets (clear). Of all the combinations I've tried this definitely gives the best balance of feel and performance for me. It's fairly stable without giving up corner cutting or TPS ability, the corner cutting is incredible, and it's a great blend of speed and controllability. Any magnets other than the clear ones are just too weak for my preference.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 4, 2019)

Yellow magnets because the clear are too strong and people that complain the strongest magnets are too weak must have absurdly rough turning styles.

Yellow nuts on 1.0 because reasons. Not really sure, haven't experimented enough to really know whats "best" but this setup seems to work fine for me.

Weight 5 on the core and edge feet / corner stalks, and various lightweight lube on the pieces like Silk, V, etc. Just add more as necessary.

Mine is smooth and controllable, feels like every cube should. It's the first GAN cube I really fell in love with, although the SM was close for me too. Stickerless shades are 100% top notch, they really put other cubes to shame. Black internals help the shades pop just a bit extra and just looks classy.


----------



## nop (Feb 4, 2019)

That's what I wondered, I run with yellows too. the stronger ones resist light-touch approaches. not judging anybody, it's a preference thing. i'm picturing people the size of the hulk turning these rofl

though I don't belong here, as I'm not using Numerical IPG.


----------



## Sergey (Feb 5, 2019)

Yellow magnets, green nuts at 0.6, still with factory lube. Tried clear magnets + yellow nuts at all positions - too tight and too strong for me. After GTS3LM seems a bit harder (need a bit more force) to turn, so my hands gets tired after about 100-200 solves in a row.  So while factory lube gets dried I'm interesting in lubing variants for it in a near future.


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 5, 2019)

I use Yellow Nuts at the tightest + Strong Magnets + I also lubed it aswell. 

This setup works great for me, it is my main.


----------



## nop (Feb 5, 2019)

Sergey said:


> So while factory lube gets dried I'm interesting in lubing variants for it in a near future.



I'm also interested in this. It's really feeling like it's time to take it apart, and do a thorough cleaning, esp since I can't actually GET the factory lube.

Will probably be getting a traxxas 10k 30k 50k set and experimenting. I also have bearing lubes I'm going to try out  I suspect bearing lubes will work wonders, but I think the core should have a bit more weight than those.

I only got the GAN Magic Lube as a "cube" lube, not realising core could/should have something different.

also, am going to avoid ANY water-based lubes, because even if the core is stainless steel (likely), I highly doubt the springs in the nuts should get wet.

just not worth the risk, especially with so many other options.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2019)

nop said:


> also, am going to avoid ANY water-based lubes, because even if the core is stainless steel (likely), I highly doubt the springs in the nuts should get wet.
> 
> just not worth the risk, especially with so many other options.



Plus water-based lubes dry out pretty fast...


----------



## nop (Feb 5, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Plus water-based lubes dry out pretty fast...



Oh really? Good to know, thanks! Being new is fun, you find out all these things in pieces, and the more you learn, the more you have to dig for newer information.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2019)

nop said:


> Oh really? Good to know, thanks! Being new is fun, you find out all these things in pieces, and the more you learn, the more you have to dig for newer information.


We've all been there  I highly recommend either SpeedCubeShop Cosmic lube, or any silicon-based lube from TheCubicle.


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 5, 2019)

Aerma said:


> We've all been there  I highly recommend either SpeedCubeShop Cosmic lube, or any silicon-based lube from TheCubicle.



There is also Traxxas 50k, Its really cheap on amazon and you get a huge bottle.


----------

